# respitory infections, please help !!!



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

my friends recently got some fancy mice given to her to which she was delighted with untill yesterday when she found out most of them had respitory infections  poor little things i was just wondering is there anything you can buy over the counter for the mice or will it have to be a vet job ???


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

You may find this thread of use
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8450


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

thats kinda just bonbarded me with lots of into lol, i just wanna know if my friend can get something over the counter instead of going to the vets


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

The only thing that's properly effective against the bacteria causing the RI is an antibiotic, which you can't get over-the-counter in this country - they're all prescription only.


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

im in the uk, is there anything over here pehaps ?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I am in the UK


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Some mice can recover from R.I. but its always there in the background unfortunately. All the mice that I have had that had R.I. did not survive despite medical attention at the vets. The reason why you get the anti-biotics from the vets & not over the counter is because they know what they are talking about and will work out the correct dosage. And btw Kallan is a vet so you should listen to her advice.


----------

